# Now it seems real...



## Jama (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to introduce myself and see if there are any other new people due to start treatment and feeling the same way! 

After being on the NHS waiting list for IVF we are due to start our first cycle in October. During the wait between each appointment I've tried to keep my mind on other things but now it's due to start I'm feeling excited and scared all at the same time! I'm excited because of what (fingers & toes crossed) might be a success but absolutely terrified at the same time. 

It doesn't help that I'm totally addicted to Discovery home & health and who's treatment has and hasn't worked to the point that my hubby has barred me from watching that channel! 

It's lovely to read everyone's kind words of support to each other and now i've found this site I will be logging on especially over these next weeks, I don't know what I did before!


Luv  Jama xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jama

Welcome to fertility friends

I am sure u will find lots of advice friendship and support through these boards

Wishing u lots of  for your cycle next month

Why not join the October/november cycle buddies thread where u can chat through with the girls just about to start treatment a few ladies are on their first attempt also

Heres the link to the thread

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,37475.0.html

Sending lots of  your way

Emilyxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi jama 

WELCOME to FF!  with your upcoming treatment!

you arent the only one to watch discovery home and health! I watch all the test tube babies programmes etc  

love
suzie xx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Jama








to Fertility Friends

You will meet loads of great and supportive people here

 with your treatment

Love
Bear
xx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi Jama,
I am starting my first cycle of IVF in October too, first appointment on Monday!!

You are right, it all seemed to be AGES away didn't it?

I too am on the NHS one and only go, where are you?  Do you just get one go too?

I'm banned from the subject at home too!!  That's why I come here in the day to talk with others in the same boat!!!

You aren' on your own, we are all here!!!!!!!!!

Babydust for you from my fairy



Jen
x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello Jama,

 with your forthcoming treatment!!  

When did u go to your first consultantation? Have u started the treatment on the period after the consultation? 

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Jama (Sep 20, 2005)

Hiya everyone,

Our nurses consultation was beginning of Sept and going for my 2nd BLS mid Oct. Due to take prostap around 24th Oct ish! So starting the second cycle after the consultation 

Asked the nurse about how many goes etc avail on NHS and she said can't tell us at the moment we'd have to wait until after 1st treatment so just saving like mad incase - Am at Leeds.

Hope everything goes great with your appointment on Monday    Jen!

Love

Jama xx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi jama ,michellehere am new here too hoping to start in the next week or so, i know what you mean about the wait we tried so hard not to cound the days, weeks, months, years and then the letter arrived. we are so lucky where we are we get 3 goes the system is so very unfair. looking forward to keeping up with you all every step of the way   michellexxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Jama,










To FF!!!
Hugs mac,
xxx.


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi Jama
i am also just starting my first cycle. i am not on nhs as i have a daughter, but will prob be my only try. started my nasal spray two weeks ago. sore nose, desperate to sneeze without losing any of the dose!! 1 more week of syneral to go then i have my baseline app next Thurs. 1st stepping stone. it has taken so long to get started, it feels like its happening to someone else. i also love discovery health. i am desperate to find something new on there as i have seen most of there programs over and over. they have a program on Bourn Hall in cambridge. This is where i am having my treatment. It was really hard to pick a clinic, but they all seem so nice and positive. i am having icsi and blastocyst to try and increase our chances as DH has low mobility and i have aging ovaries with pelvic scaring. been given a 28% with ivf and 40% with icsi and blastocyst. worry though that they wont survive until day 5!! hope all is well.
Doyle


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Jama,

Welcome to FF  ,

All the best with your forthcoming treatment, good luck

Sending you lots of   and 

Amanda (Janey02)


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Jama

Also addicted to Discovery...

Good luck with your appointment and all the best with your first cycle!!!

Sending you lots of


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi all know what you mean about discovery two weeks ago was off sick and watched ALL day addicted to this site too now anyway best of luck jane jama and everyone    michellexx


----------

